# NE GA Dove Shoot



## Flash (Aug 14, 2012)

Presented by: Bowersville Masonic Lodge
    Butterfly Farms 2651 Airline Goldmine Rd Canon, GA
     (Hart County)

 Sep 1, 2012
     $50 per shooter
       Non-shooter $10
      Two day shoot $75  (1st and 3rd) 
     Sep 3rd only  $40

  Fee includes BBQ Pork Meal (Sep 1 only) at 1 PM
    Come early for Fun Entertainment & Live Music

  Shooters 15 and under must be accompanied by an adult at all times.

 FMI Contact James at 706-245-7131 or 706-680-5940


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Aug 15, 2012)

Are YOU the entertainment?????


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2012)

You didn't know I can sing???


----------



## mountainraider68 (Aug 19, 2012)

Is there a set number of shooters or is it first come first serve???


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2012)

Call the number I posted, I'm not running it.
  I'll ask when I see him but it'll be a few days.


----------



## mountainraider68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Alright thank ya sir!


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Aug 20, 2012)

Flash said:


> You didn't know I can sing???


It's not your singing that most folks find ENTERTAINING!!!!!!


----------



## Flash (Aug 22, 2012)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> It's not your singing that most folks find ENTERTAINING!!!!!!



 They're talking about you at the beauty shop again.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Aug 22, 2012)

Flash said:


> They're talking about you at the beauty shop again.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Aug 23, 2012)

*Thanks Flash!*

Just got my tickets for Saturday and Monday!!!


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2012)

mountainraider68 said:


> Is there a set number of shooters or is it first come first serve???



 It is first come first serve, some folks have mailed a check to hold a spot. To be sure of a spot you must pre pay.  They are limiting it to 75 shooters.   I've seen more birds in this area than I have in previous yrs.


----------



## Flash (Sep 1, 2012)

MR68 did you make it?


----------



## BIG HUNT (Sep 2, 2012)

How was tha shoot?


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 2, 2012)

It was sure good to see Y.T. there!  shocker!


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 2, 2012)

BIG HUNT said:


> How was tha shoot?



Others did GREAT!
Me, not so much...


----------



## Y.T. (Sep 2, 2012)

What a great time! What a first-class operation. 

The weather was perfect, birds were coming in quick, low and heavy...fun time.

I came home with six, and lost another three in the woods. My little girl now has the bug...I'm sure she'll have her own 20 gauge pretty soon! You can't buy that type of shared joy between father and daughter....thanks again, guys!

And it was all for charity! Yeah!

One Shot, how'd Chase do? And yes, me showing up was pretty random...but we sure did have a blast!


----------



## duckcutter788 (Sep 2, 2012)

I would have to agree. It was on of the best Dove Hunts I have ever been on. We were in the middle of the field and I can tell you from about 4:30 to 6:30 I could barely keep my gun loaded. We had 6 in our group and we killed a little over 50 birds. My 3 year old son had a so much fun, and he was so tired from picking up so many birds. The food was awesome and everyone that I met was super nice. I will be going back next year, and would recommend this hunt to anyone. 

Thanks to the lodge and Mr. James Strickland for putting it all together..Chad Gillespie


----------



## mountainraider68 (Sep 2, 2012)

Flash said:


> MR68 did you make it?



yeah i made it! Man that was a blast  i shot probably 4 boxes of shells and got a few birds haha, Not the best shot in the world! But trust me ill be back next year. More for the  BBQ then anything 
Anybody shooting monday?


----------



## Flash (Sep 2, 2012)

YT,  Was that you and your daughter sitting on the three leg stools in front of the camper listening to music?? 

 Great food and fellowship!!

 I might try and go out some Monday if the weather permits


----------



## Y.T. (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah, Flash, that was us. 

I meet your mom and she started telling us some beauty shop stories. 

Seriously though, we had a great time!


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 2, 2012)

Y.T. said:


> One Shot, how'd Chase do? And yes, me showing up was pretty random...but we sure did have a blast!


I was unable to knock down any birds for Chase...long story that I would rather not re-live...
Anyway, while packing up to leave one of the other hunters mentioned that he couldn't find one of his birds.  I told him this was Chase' first dove hunt and I was unable to send him for any birds.  I asked whereabouts the bird fell and if he would mind if I sent Chase to see how he would do.  He found it and delivered to hand!!!  He doesn't much care for the little tiny feathers that come out so easy though!!!
It was GREAT to see you again and I'm glad you and your daughter had a good time.  I bet she could do well with a little youth 410!!!...in PINK!!


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 2, 2012)

mountainraider68 said:


> yeah i made it! Man that was a blast  i shot probably 4 boxes of shells and got a few birds haha, Not the best shot in the world! But trust me ill be back next year. More for the  BBQ then anything
> Anybody shooting monday?



I'll be there bright and early Monday morning!!!!


----------



## dixiesportsman (Sep 2, 2012)

Trying to get in contact with James to see if he has a spot for tomorrow anyone know if it starts a daylight or are they shooting in the evening, of some
Knows any info please call 706-974-7095


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 2, 2012)

Y.T. said:


> Yeah, Flash, that was us.
> 
> I meet your mom and she started telling us some beauty shop stories.
> 
> Seriously though, we had a great time!



Flash, I introduced YT and his daughter to your Mom.  He now knows the ENTIRE history of Booty's AND all those boyhood stories that you were hoping NOBODY would ever hear!!!!!!!


----------



## Y.T. (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 2, 2012)

I hope to have better luck in the morning...
Here's what happened yesterday...
I KNEW the birds were probably going to start coming in late..5:30 or later...and would only come in for a short period.  I even told a couple of guys in my field that I knew it would be good as soon as it got started...just be patient.
Well, around 4:30 I got a call and had to go to work.:banghead:
I hadn't fired but ONE SHOT, NO MORE...
I told myself that I could probably get back before darkand I did...but just barely...
By the time I got back and got set up, it was all over but the 

That one shot was all I fired...and I missed.

I know it will be better in the morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y.T. (Sep 2, 2012)

That's great news about Chase's retrieve! That part has to make you feel good.


----------



## Y.T. (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow, that's a bummer. I'm sorry to hear that. 

You're going to be set up in a field by yourself tomorrow and meet your limit within an hour...you just wait.


----------



## mountainraider68 (Sep 2, 2012)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> I hope to have better luck in the morning...
> Here's what happened yesterday...
> I KNEW the birds were probably going to start coming in late..5:30 or later...and would only come in for a short period.  I even told a couple of guys in my field that I knew it would be good as soon as it got started...just be patient.
> Well, around 4:30 I got a call and had to go to work.:banghead:
> ...



Yeah i think it will be really good in the morning!  By the way im the young man sitting in the middle of the field, not 50 yards away from you haha. It was hilarious to see chase with a mouthful of feathers!


----------



## Flash (Sep 2, 2012)

dixiesportsman said:


> Trying to get in contact with James to see if he has a spot for tomorrow anyone know if it starts a daylight or are they shooting in the evening, of some
> Knows any info please call 706-974-7095



 Not sure when they are starting but there should be room. I don't see there being the same crowd as Sat.


YT you need to take what them Navy boys say with a grain of salt.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 2, 2012)

mountainraider68 said:


> Yeah i think it will be really good in the morning!  By the way im the young man sitting in the middle of the field, not 50 yards away from you haha. It was hilarious to see chase with a mouthful of feathers!



Hey man!!  It was nice to meet you!  I guess you guys got home alright!  You gonna try to come again in the morning??  I'll be there around 6:30


----------



## K80 (Sep 2, 2012)

I wish I would have seen this post sooner several years since I've been on a dove field. Hey flash out one shoot no more, if one of y'all, or anyone else in the area, know of a field around hart or Franklin with the occasional bird I'd love to together with y'all to burn some powder before or after work during the weekdays.


----------



## Flash (Sep 3, 2012)

Mtn raider was you there this morning. 

Dixiesportsman it was good to meet you and your buddy. 

 K80 I might be able to go Thursday evening, One shot NM might make it. Call me at work on Thurs before 2 if you want to go.


----------



## mountainraider68 (Sep 3, 2012)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> Hey man!!  It was nice to meet you!  I guess you guys got home alright!  You gonna try to come again in the morning??  I'll be there around 6:30



Yeah i was there at 6:30 to! We done pretty good this morning came home with 4 or 5 birds. But still a pretty good bit of shooting.

Flash yeah i was there this morning i was at the bale not even 20 ft from the road. Were you there this morning?


----------



## K80 (Sep 3, 2012)

Flash said:


> Mtn raider was you there this morning.
> 
> Dixiesportsman it was good to meet you and your buddy.
> 
> K80 I might be able to go Thursday evening, One shot NM might make it. Call me at work on Thurs before 2 if you want to go.



Will do, I'll go ahead and set a reminder on my phone so I'll remember to call.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 3, 2012)

mountainraider68 said:


> Yeah i was there at 6:30 to! We done pretty good this morning came home with 4 or 5 birds. But still a pretty good bit of shooting.



Waved as I was leaving...didn't see you 'till then.

I had my grandson Landen with me...had a hard time watching him and Chase

Only knocked down one bird, but Chase and Landen picked up a few for other shooters.It was a good time...


----------



## Flash (Sep 3, 2012)

mountainraider68 said:


> Flash yeah i was there this morning i was at the bale not even 20 ft from the road. Were you there this morning?



 Were you the one whose gun tore up?


----------



## Flash (Sep 3, 2012)

On behalf of James and the Bowersville Lodge we'd like to say thanks for making it a great two days. One man from SC said it best: 'the food, fellowship and hunt was top notch but I was most impressed with the courtesy displayed by all of the hunters.'     Thanks again for making it a sucess!!!

 The money raised will be going to the Masonic childrens home.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 3, 2012)

Flash said:


> Were you the one whose gun tore up?



Not exactly tore up...just a bent sight...


----------



## Flash (Sep 3, 2012)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> Not exactly tore up...just a bent sight...



 One guy had problems with it not ejecting, tried to do a little field maint. and lost his spring. 

 You hit the road before I got over there to you.


----------



## mountainraider68 (Sep 3, 2012)

Flash said:


> One guy had problems with it not ejecting, tried to do a little field maint. and lost his spring.
> 
> You hit the road before I got over there to you.



one shot no more: sorry i couldnt catch ya in time  But i bet you had a ball with chase and your grandson!!! nothing better than having your to best friends there with ya!
Flash i was a little on father down my gun didnt tear up that was some other guy me and my dad were the next to hay bales from him though.


----------



## mountainraider68 (Sep 3, 2012)

Man wanted to know if anybody else made it out this afternoon i got wet  But playing the weather was a dang good idea! Right after the storm passed the doves were everywhere  couldnt keep the gun loaded in time i limited out  Now ill have me a belly full of doves haha


----------



## BIG HUNT (Sep 3, 2012)

i wasnt far from this field this afternoon and yea after the first rain storm the birds were everywhere! they started coming in 8-10 at a time on our field!!


----------



## ghadarits (Sep 4, 2012)

*Bowersville Lodge Dove hunt*

I was thinking  we didn’t do very well being on the opposite end of the field from the major shooting but we did end up taking 15 or so birds with me being the only one of us who had ever been dove hunting. We would have taken more shots but the end of the field we were on was narrow and by the time we got on the birds and shot they were landing in the woods so we spent a lot of time hunting downed birds. James and crew did a great job and I would recommend this hunt if they do it again next year.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 4, 2012)

mountainraider68 said:


> Man wanted to know if anybody else made it out this afternoon i got wet  But playing the weather was a dang good idea! Right after the storm passed the doves were everywhere  couldnt keep the gun loaded in time i limited out  Now ill have me a belly full of doves haha



Me and 2 other guys went to another property and had a BLAST!!!  Chase is REALLY starting to hate them little feathers!!!


----------



## mountainraider68 (Sep 4, 2012)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> Me and 2 other guys went to another property and had a BLAST!!!  Chase is REALLY starting to hate them little feathers!!!



Good deal!  Maybe he will get used to it! And wont hawk up any feather balls


----------

